# برنامج كاشف رادار الشرطة



## alsane (16 مارس 2008)

أقدم لكم أحدث اصدار من برنامج كاشف رادار الشرطة كما تقول الشركة المصنعة ولكن لم أقم بتجربته لوحد جربه يقول ويعمل على جوالات الجيل الثالث.









للتحميل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/55134933...acked-OPDA.rar
باسوورد فك الضغط:
mimo4019
















​


----------



## الثريا55 (21 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكر يامعلم والله مفيد


----------

